# Looking for Survivor Photos and Stories of Horses from Tory Morgan or Shatomar Stable



## pm16159 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I have 3 horses that were removed from Shatomar Stables in western Pennsylvania in 2012. Later that year, she moved over 40 horses to Roane County, West Virginia. In 2013, she abandoned her horses and over 20 were found dead. She served time in jail.

I am looking for stories and/or pictures of any rescued horses. We took an Arabian gelding named Lucky, and we have the famous RWR Sonora. Google her name and you will read about her. We also have Sonora's son, Dickens, a gelding who was 4 days old when we took him.

These three are the joys of our life! We also have another aged rescue horse and a beautiful Arabian mare who is our only non-rescue horse.

I'd love to hear from others, especially West Virginia folks who adopted the survivors in 2013!


----------



## bacrimsonglory (May 14, 2019)

I have a survivor from the seizure that occurred in 2013. Can you contact me please? Thank you.

Pam Weldon


----------

